# Est-ce qu'on pense seulement à ce qu'elle voit elle?



## Catnap

Est-ce qu'on pense seulement à ce qu'elle voit elle?


Bonjour a tous,
vorrei un conforto alla traduzione della frase che ho scritto sopra. Si riferisce ad un quadro. Il protagonista gira per un museo e si fa la domanda dell'oggetto della discussione. Io la tradurrei così:
Perché non si pensa (riflette) mai soltanto a quello che vede lei?
Voi che ne pensate?
Merci.
Catnap


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Catnap,
La renderei piuttosto con "Ma chi pensa a ciò che vede lei?" o anche "Ma si pensa ecc."
Diciamo che mi pare di essere più vicino al significato originale, tra felini, ci si capisce, credo...
Fammi sapere .


----------



## Catnap

Mi sembrava che il senso fosse quello di ribaltare il senso comune.
Miao


----------



## matoupaschat

Mi va sempre meglio il mattino per quel tipo di frase. Abbiamo forse ragione tutt'e due: quel "seulement" significa in fatti "un attimo, istante" e nella frase in oggetto, è la parola chiave, quella su cui insistere. Non so bene come rendere l'idea in italiano...
Miaou (mon chat est évidemment francophone)


----------



## Catnap

Potrebbe essere: "Ma nessuno pensa nemmeno per un attimo a ciò che vede lei"?
Merci bien al felino Belga dalla sua cugina italiana 
C.


----------



## matoupaschat

Catnap said:


> Potrebbe essere: "Ma nessuno pensa nemmeno per un attimo a ciò che vede lei"?
> Merci bien al felino Belga dalla sua cugina italiana
> C.



 Ecco, perfetto!

Miaâââwwww.... RRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------

